# Digital Painting a Quad Cycle



## Bhatt Hampher (Feb 29, 2016)

Hello fellas, I'm working on one of my mechanical artworks. It's a motorcycle with four wheels. Basically, it's a conceptual art for an automotive company.

Here is a 360 turntable:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llRIYrRzKYY

Critics always welcome.

I'll be posting updates here.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

hi there. good work. i dont know much about 3D programms but imho your quad should have more width  its way too small for me and i can predict physical problems
while driving a quad designed like a bike XD

cheers


----------



## Bhatt Hampher (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for mentioning the flaw. I'll widen it


----------



## Bhatt Hampher (Feb 29, 2016)

The frame is wider now and also the wheels. It is now starting to look something in between a motorcycle and an atv.

360 turntable:

https://youtu.be/WKTz1ReAbNE


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Allow me to take this moment and welcome you both to the forum! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Very good!


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow, that looks pretty cool


----------



## Bhatt Hampher (Feb 29, 2016)

It's starting to come together now...

Added dust covers, screws, wire and other stuff.



I got the idea from real-life multi-wheeled motorcycles.


Critics always appreciated!


----------



## Bhatt Hampher (Feb 29, 2016)

More details and cosmetic adjustments


----------

